# Adapting a QCTP to the 9x20 Metal Lathe



## BigShed (Sep 26, 2008)

After having completed my base cabinet the next job for the new 9x20 lathe.

Having read numerous comments from 9x20 owners about a QCTP - Quick Change Tool Post - I ordered one of these from CDCO, together with some other bits and pieces.

As supplied the QCTP, a copy of the Phase II, does not fit the 9x20, the QCTP comes with a 14mm centre post, which is both thicker and longer than the centre post on the 9x20 (10mm base with M8x1.25mm thread).

There are several (I mean heaps!) websites discussing this modification to the 9x20, I decided to follow Steve Bedair's first solution, I may do something else later on. This was a relatively simple mod and it didn't involve any alteration to the 9x20.

It involves making a bush for the base of the post, 14mmOD x 10mm IDm about 22mm long.

It also involves making an adapter that clamps down the QCTP whilst screwing on to the existing M8x1.25mm threaded post.

The first 2 photos show these.

The third photo shows the bush and adapter installed and the QCTP fitted with a lock down handle fitted with a nice bright red knob (home cast PR, turned on the 9x20
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

Could someone more familiar with these QCTPs tell me what the threaded hole in the back is for?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Next job will probably be making a 4 bolt compound clamp.

I have to say my first impressions of this lathe are very positive.


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Sep 26, 2008)

Nice lathe and nice work!  I LOVE my metal lathe.


----------



## randyrls (Sep 26, 2008)

Very Nice!  The next mod to make is to replace the two bolt compound slide mount with something a little more robust.  If you are not a member of the YAHOO 9x20lathe Group, Go over there and join!  It contains a wealth of info.

This is the file:
http://f1.grp.yahoofs.com/v1/sMDcSK..."Donut" Compound Mount for the 9X20 Lathe.pdfhttp://groups.yahoo.com/group/9x20Lathe/files/The "Donut" Compound Mount for the 9X20 Lathe.pdf

Detailed instructions:
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/9x20Lathe/files/The Donut Compound Mount Machining Instructions.doc


----------

